# Faux Endler????



## fishi91 (Mar 21, 2008)

Hello!
I havent posted or even been on the site ina while but to update everyone I recently got into the Endler breeding hobby. I purchased some pretty expensive (for me... as in 6.00 a fish) endlers and my fish guy told me that I paid that much because they are guarenteed 100% pure endler. 
The batch I bought were obviously siblings, and since I didnt want to inbreed them as much as possible I decided to buy some from out of state. He said they were 100% endler and when I got them all looked well until....
One of the females has a slight (almost completely unnoticable unless you stare at your fish like I do..) pattern on the edges of her tail. Like pale white peacock eyes. Is this possible for purebred endlers or did I get scammed??
Could it be an injury or something???


----------



## SueM (Jan 23, 2004)

With Endlers, even in the wild it is possible to see variations. 
But if you are worried about outcross, seperate the female. Keep her seperated for 3 drops, approximatly 90 days. They can carry 90 days worth of sperm. Then watch the fry, see what they grow up as. 
I do this with all my females, but before they are hit. If you seperate the females and give them a chance to mature & grow before they get pregnant. You will have larger and stronger females & much healthier Fry. 

BTW what kind of Endlers do you have? I have Black Bar.


----------

